# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам немного 1/32 1/48 1/144

## Ghosttt

*Вот что продаю (цены - без почты, в рублях),
пересылка Почтой России.
Модели флота 1/350, авто 1/24, деколи - ниже по странице, пользуйтесь поиском Ctrl+F, это удобно* 


*АВИАЦИЯ*


Pit-Road 1/700 Modern *Russian Aircraft* Set  *1500* 

Trumpeter 1/350 06229 Su-25UTG Frogfoot (6 шт. *Су-25УТГ*)  *550* (в наличии 3 набора)

Hasegawa 1/200 Space Shuttle Orbiter & Boeing 747  *2500*

*Airfix* 1/144 03183 Boeing 727-200  PanAm/Lufthansa     *1400*
Airfix 1/144 BOEING 737  ANSETT/AIR NEW ZEALAND, дополнено травлом Airwaves AC144-2 *1600*
Anigrand 1/144 AA-4004 R.A.F. C-17 GLOBEMASTER III *2700*
AZmodel 1/144  14418 Як-40 Аэрофлот, дополнен травлом ExtraTech EX14427 *1700*
*CyberHobby* 1/200 2015  XB-70A Valkyrie AV-1 *1300*
*Dragon* 1/144 F-117A 37th TFW Commander    *1000*
Dragon 1/144 F-16A Fighting Falcon Thunderbirds   *600*
*Eduard* 1/144  Ju 87B *700*
Eduard 1/144  Ju 87G *700*
Eduard 1/144  MiG-21MF, дополнено *травлом* *1100*
Eduard 1/144  Ju-52 airliner  *1000*
*Hasegawa*  1/144 J-Air *Embraer 170*  *1600* 
Hasegawa 1/200 10165   DC-10-30 Finnair "Moomins Europe"   *1000*
*Heller* 1/125 Airbus A380 Air France 2300
Heller 1/100 Caravelle    *750*
Imai 1/400 Boeing 747 British *500*
KEPUYUAN/DOYUSHA 1/144 *BOEING 747-300* JRE Okinawa  *3100* 
LS 1/144 J01 McDONNELL DOUGLAS *F-15* EAGLE *800*
LS 1/144 J04 GRUMMAN *F-14* TOMCAT  *800*
LS 1/144 J10 *F-18* HORNET  *800*
LS 1/144 J11 SEPECAT *JAGUAR* *800*
LS 1/144 J12 *PANAVIA 200* *800*
Minicraft 1/144 14688  USAAF B-24 H/J Bomber *1400*
Nitto 1/200  *BOEING 747 jumbo JAL   2000* 
*Pit-Road* 1/144  R.A.F. Strategic Bomber *Victor B.2* (w/etch) *3000*
Platz 1/144 *F-104G* Starfighter NASA & USAF  *1500* 
*Revell* 1/144 04007 *MiG-29* _The Swifts_ *800*
Revell 1/144 04030 Tornado IDS  *600*
Revell 1/144 04074 EuroFighter  *600*
Revell 1/144 04252 L.1049G Super Constellation *1800*
Revell 1/144 04364 *Boeing E-3A* Sentry AWACS  *1500*
Revell 1/144 AIRBUS A320 EDELWEISS AIR, дополнен травлом EX14403  *1900*
Revell 1/144 B787-8 DREAMLINER *1400*
Revell 1/144 Space SHUTTLE DISCOVERY *1500*
*TomyTec* 1/144 AC43   JASDF *F-15J* 203st Squadron JASDF Foundation 50th Anniversary Chitose Base   *2100*
TomyTec 1/144 HC14   U.S.ARMY *YMH-47E* *1900*
*Trumpeter* 1/144 03914  French Rafale M *1200*
*Звезда* 1/144 B767-300 Boeing Origina/Аэрофлот *1200*


*Airfix* 1/72 Boeing B-29 Superfortress, дополнен деколью KW172069 *2600*
*Aoshima* 1/72 *Kawasaki Ki-61-I tei* (Tony) 244th Fighter Group    *1500* 
*Aviation USK* 1/72 AU1002 Polikarpov I-152 *И-152* *1000*
*Dragon* 1/72 2516 Su-24MR Су-24МР *2000* 
*Eduard* 1/72 Fokker Dr.1 Tri-plane FlyBoys LimitedEdition   *1000*
Eduard 1/72 #7066 *La-7   Ла-7*  1200
Eduard 1/72 #7060X  *La-7   Ла-7*  overtrees, дополнено травлом   1000
Eduard 1/72 7042 *L-39C Albatros* *1300*
Eduard 1/72 #7030 *Fw190A-8/R2*, дополнено травлом SS557   *1400* 
*Emhar* 1/72 Mig-3 (МиГ-3, декаль "За Сталина", некомплект - нет фонаря)   *750*
*Encore* Models 1/72 SUKHOI SU-35 Су-35   *1100*
*Falcon* Models 1/72 Douglas F3D-2 Skyknight (вакуформ)    *1300*
*Fujimi* 1/72 JU-87 STUKA G-1, дополнено колёсами True Details   *1200*
Fujimi 1/72 72283 Sikorsky *RH-53D Sea Stallion* *2000*
Fujimi 1/72 MiG-21 Bis 'Black Lynx' МиГ-21бис *1500*
Fujimi 1/72 General Dynamics F-16A Fighting Falcon "Wolf Pack" *900*
Fujimi 1/72 MiG-21PF Indian Tiger МиГ-21ПФ *1700*
Fujimi 1/72 British Aerospace Hawk *700*
Fujimi 1/72 72170 *Spitfire Mk.14C Kings Cup Race* *950*
Fujimi 1/72 *F-35B* Lightning II JASDF  *1700* 
Fujimi 1/72 722207  Bell *AH-1S Cobra* *JGSDF* _WAAG 48th Anniversary_ *1500*
*Gavia* 1/72 L 410 UVP *5000*
*Hasegawa* 1/72 00546 *B-25J MITCHELL*, дополнено ТРАВЛОМ и масками Eduard BIG7201   *3400*
Hasegawa  1/72 * F-35A Lightning II* JASDF First Aircraft, дополнено травлом *Eduard 73507* *2300*
Hasegawa Limited Edition  1/72 02063 *3in1* *BK-117* & *EC-135* & *EC-145* (BK-117C-2)  *2400*
Hasegawa _Limited_ 1/72 #02151 UH-60J "J.M.S.D.F." *1700*
Hasegawa _Limited_ 1/72 #64720 *Shidenkai & Hien & Zero Fighter Type 21* _(три модели в одной коробке, деколь по манге Shidenkai no Maki)_  *2500*
Hasegawa 1/72 MiG-29 Fulcrum ''Hungarian Air Force 70th Anniversary'' МиГ-29 *1300*
Hasegawa 1/72 #23 *Lancaster B Mk.I/Mk.III*, дополнено набором травла/смолы от Voyager Models * 3400*
Hasegawa 1/72 F-14B/D Tomcat "Low Visibility", дополнено травлом DreamModel DM0510 *1950*
Hasegawa 1/72 A-1H Skyraider "6th Special Operations Squadron" *1700*
Hasegawa 1/72 F-16A Thunderbirds, дополнено травлом Eduard SS235    *1600*
Hasegawa 1/72 McDonnell Douglas F-4F Phantom ll, дополнено травлом Eduard 73264    *1950*
Hasegawa 1/72 Lockheed P-38J/L Lightning   *700*
Hasegawa 1/72 Morane M.S.406 "French Air Force" *800*
Hasegawa 1/72 00892 Mig-23 Flogger-B Czech special (МиГ-23)   *1200*
Hasegawa 1/72 Mig-29 МиГ-29 Fulcrum Luftwaffe *1000*
Hasegawa 1/72 A-1H SKYRAIDER US Navy  Ticonderoga VA-52, дополнено травлом Eduard SS113     *1800*
Hasegawa 1/72 A-1H Skyraider US Navy, with General Purpose Bombs    *2250*
Hasegawa 1/72 F-15J EAGLE 'MYSTIC EAGLE IV 204SQ PART 2'    *1050*
Hasegawa 1/72 02101 *F/A-18F Super Hornet* VFA-41 "Black Aces CAG"  *2300*
Hasegawa 1/72 Ми-24 (HIND-A), дополнено травлом Eduard 72285   *1800*
Hasegawa 1/72 00546 *B-25J MITCHELL*, дополнено травлом и масками Eduard BIG7201  *3400*
Hasegawa 1/72 McDonnell Douglas F-15C EAGLE *1100*
Hasegawa 1/72 *P-3C Orion* "German Naval Aviation Centennial"   *2800*
Hasegawa 1/72 SR-71A BLACKBIRD 'SKULL & CROSSBONES'  *2000*
Hasegawa 1/72 Su-33 Flanker D *Idolmaster* Miki Hoshii *Су-33*, дополнено травлом Eduard 73403  *2700*
Hasegawa 1/72 #01565 Su-33 Flanker-D *Су-33*, дополнено набором травления *Eduard 73403* *3000*
Heller Hi-tech 1/72 Mig-29UB (МиГ-29УБ, травление, шасси - металл), дополнено декалями Бегемот 72032  *1500*
Heller 1/72 Saab J21 *800*
Heller 1/72 Alouette III Securite Civile *900*
Heller 1/72 EUROCOPTER EC 145 "SECURITE CIVILE" *1200*
Heller 1/72 EUROCOPTER UH-72A "LAKOTA" *1200*
Heller 1/72 Su-27Ub Су-27УБ, дополнено травлом Extratech EX72064    *1900*
Hobby Boss 1/72  Су-50 (Т-50) ПАКФА *1400*
*Italeri* 1/72 Junkers JU-52/3m Lufthansa    *1100* 
Italeri 1/72 AH-64 LONGBOW APACHE *900*
Italeri 1/72 CH-146 GRIFFON/BELL 412 *1800*  в наличии две шт.
Italeri 1/72 OH-6A CAYUSE *1000* 
Italeri 1/72 1352 *SUNDERLAND Mk.III*, дополнено травлом Eduard exterior *4600* 
*KP* 1/72 Mig-15 UTI (МиГ-15 УТИ, +начатый сборкой и некомплектный МиГ-15 1/72 KP - в подарок) *850*
*MACH 2* 1/72 VALIANT WITH BLUE DANUBE BOMB    *2500*
MACH 2 1/72 Breguet Br.1150 Atlantic *2000*
MACH 2 1/72 Douglas A2D-1 Skyshark *1800*
Monogram 1/72 Ford Trimotor Heritage Edition     *1100*
*MPM*  1/72 TUPOLEV SB-2 M-100/B-71 (Туполев СБ-2)  *1200*
MPM  1/72 Focke Wulf FW 189A-1  *2200*
MPM  1/72 72075  Grumman FF-1/G-23 Goblin *1100*
MPM  1/72 72522  Lockheed Vega 5/UC-101 Shell Aviation US Army Corps of Engineers      *1100*
MPM  1/72 Fokker T-VIII w/G *2200*
*Platz* 1/72 JASDF T-2 Blue Impulse, дополнено травлом (интерьер, цветное) *2900*
Platz 1/72 US NAVY UCAS *X-47B*  *2260*
Platz (Dragon+Eduard) 1/72 Heinkel *He219A-7 Uhu* *2200*
*Revell* 1/72 Messerschmitt Me P1099 *1000*
Revell 1/72 B-17G FLYING FORTRESS *2200*
Revell 1/72 #04645 Mi-26 Halo Ми-26, дополнен травлом Eduard 72507, 73357 (int, ext)   *2900*
Revell 1/72 MiG-21F-13 'Fishbed' МиГ-21Ф-13, дополнено травлом Eduard 73260, масками Eduard CX034, нет коробки       *2400*
REVELL 1/72 04383 BLOHM&VOSS *BV222 WIKING* *3700*
Revell 1/72 Arado AR 234 C-3 & E 381 *1500*
REVELL 1/72 #04378 МиГ-31 *1000*
Revell 1/72 #4367 Arado Ar. E 555 *2800*
Revell 1/60 F7U-3 Cutlass *750*
Revell 1/72 4324 Ил-4, дополнено декалью AML 72011 (Серёжа-партизан/Дальневосточный чекист)  *2500*
*Tamiya* 1/72 SU-27 B2 Sea-Flanker (Су-27), дополнено деколью Linden Hill Decals SUKHOI Su-27 FLANKER AIRFRAME STENCIL DATA *1700*
Tamiya 1/72 Sukhoi SU-34 Strike Flanker (Су-34), дополнено травлом Eduard 72203  *1500*
Valom 1/72 POLIKARPOV TIS(А) (ТИС, тяжёлый истребитель сопровождения Поликарпова)   *1100*
Valom 1/72 Су-6 АМ-42    *1200*
*Звезда* 1/72 Ил-4Т, дополнено смолой Goffy 7229 и деколью AML 72011 (Дальневосточный чекист, Серёжа Партизан)      *2400*
Звезда 1/72 Су-50 (Т-50) ПАКФА, дополнен травлом DM0533 и цветным травлом DM72015 (кокпит)     *1900*
Звезда 1/72 Пе-8 ОН      *1400*
Звезда 1/72 7276 *Ми-35М* Mi-35M Hind E, дополнено травлом Eduard 73408 интерьер и 72535 экстерьер  *2600* 
Звезда 1/72 7298 *Су-34*, дополнено травлом Eduard 72203  *1800*




*Academy* 1/48 2131 *Su-27 Flanker B Су-27*, дополнено травлом Eduard: #49313 интерьер и #48507 экстерьер *5500* 
Academy 1/48 12235 P-40C (Tomahawk IIB) African Ace *1100*
Academy 1/48 12207 CH/HH-46D SEA KNIGHT US NAVY HELICOPTER, дополнено травлом Eduard FE351   *2200*
*Accurate Miniatures* (Academy re-pack) 1/48 Ил-2 (ранний 1-местный, на лыжах), дополнено травлом Eduard 48255   *2700*
*Accurate Miniatures* (Academy re-pack) 1/48 12291 *US WWII Armament*_ with Ground Service Equipment_ *1000*
Accurate Miniatures 1/48 Ил-2M3 (2-х местный), дополнено травлом Eduard 49380, деколью Platz 480010 (За Родину, От Леночки за папу)      *3300*
Accurate Miniatures 1/48 0408 *P-39Q AIRACOBRA* _SKYLANES UNLIMITED RACE TEAM_, дополнено травлом Eduard 49238   *2500*
*Amtech* (ESCI) 1/48 Henschel Hs-123A-1, дополнено травлом Extratech (интерьер, экстерьер)   *2400*
*AMT/ERTL* 1/48 8794 CURTISS P-40K WARHAWK 1200
*Airfix* 1/48 DE HAVILLAND MOSQUITO FBVI (B. VI) 1200 
Airfix 1/48 Dassault Super Etendard 2700
*AMT/ERTL* 8884 1/48 FAIRCHILD REPUBLIC A-10 THUNDERBOLT II (дополнено смолой и травлом Italeri 26001 Super Detail Set)  2300
AMT/ERTL 1/48 LOCKHEED ES-3A SHADOW U.S.NAVY VQ-6     *1800*
AMT/ERTL 1/48 8842 *Grumman F7F-3N TigerCat*, *богато дополненный* *2500*
AvantGardeModelKits 1/48 AVG88003S  MiG-31 BM/BSM Foxhound *Limited Edition* *МиГ-31БМ МиГ-31БСМ* *5000*
*Bobcat Hobby* 1/48 48001 Yakovlev Yak-28P "Firebar" Як-28П *2400*
*Classic Airframes* 1/48 AVRO ANSON MK.1 *2300*
Classic Airframes 1/48 Curtiss SBC-4 Helldiver *2700*
Classic Airframes 1/48 Curtiss SBC-4 HELLDIVER (слегка б/у)    *2200*
Classic Airframes 1/48 Curtiss SBC-3 Helldiver *2700*
CZECH MODEL 1/48 CURTISS SO3C SEAMEW   *2700*
DRAGON 1/48 5902 SPAD 13 *1100*
Dragon 1/48 5502 Focke-Wulf Fw190A-8 *1300*
*Eduard* 1/48 8294X  Spitfire Mk.VIII OVERTREES *1000*
Eduard 1/48 *Bf 109G-6* late series OVERTREES, дополнено травлом, масками на спираль, деколью *2300*
Eduard 1/48 Fokker D. VIII *1500*
Eduard _Limited Edition_ 1/48 1131  *Hawker Typhoon Mk.IB* Car Door *1800*
Eduard _Limited Edition_ 1/48 1145 *Gloster Gladiator* *1700*
Eduard 1/48 1194 *Як-1Б* *2000* 
Eduard 1/48 МиГ-21Р (дополнение: травло и маски)  *2500*
Eduard 1/48 8235x MiG-21MF (МиГ-21МФ) overtrees, дополнено травлом Eduard 48702 экстерьер, 49569 интерьер  *3200*
Eduard STRIPDOWN 1/48 #1185  British WWI fighter *DH-2*  *2000* 
Eduard 1/48 8192 *Avia B-534* IV.serie *1500*
Eduard 1/48 Albatros D.V  Jasta 5 Limited Edition     *2450*
Eduard 1/48 8053   Messerschmitt Bf-108B Taifun *1000*
Eduard 1/48 8029 *Як-3* Нормандия-Неман, дополнено травлом Eduard FE399  *2200*
Eduard _Profipack_ 1/48 8290 *Westland Lysander Mk.III* *1600*
Eduard 1/48 8239x MiG-21pfm (МиГ-21ПФМ) overtrees, дополнено травлом Eduard 48783 экстерьер, 8237-LEPT интерьер и масками   *3200*
Eduard 1/48 8289X Spitfire Mk.IXc late version (overtrees), дополнено травлом Eduard 8281-LEPT   *2200*
Eduard 1/48 8468 И-16 тип 24, дополнено травлом Eduard #49596   *1900*
Eduard 1/48 Bf 110E *1600*
Eduard 1/48 P-39Q AIRACOBRA, дополнено травлом Eduard 49238  *2200*
Eduard 1/48 *Bf 109G-6* late series OVERTREES, дополнено травлом, масками на спираль *1600*
Encore 1/48 F-102A Delta Dagger *2300*
*ESCI* 1/48 Israel KFIR C2 'YOUNG LION'    *1100*
ESCI 1/48 4020  МиГ-27 (MIG-27 Flogger D), дополнено травлом Eduard (экстерьер)   *3500*
ESCI 1/48 MIG-23S* МиГ-23C*, дополнено травлом *Eduard: FE357,48540,48546* *3000*
ESCI 1/48 MDD A-4 M/N SKYHAWK   *1000*
ESCI 1/48 DASSAULT-BREGUET MIRAGE III E. *1300*
ESCI 1/48 NORTH AMERICAN F-86E/F SABRE *1300*
*FineMolds* 1/48 Kugisho D4Y4 JUDY *2000* 
*FUJIMI* 1/48 33004 GRUMMAN F-14A BLACK BUNNY  *1600*
*Hasegawa* 1/48 F-16C IdolMaster   *1300*
Hasegawa 1/48 KAWANISHI N1K2-J Shidenkai (George) "Early Version" *2000*
Hasegawa 1/48 * Junkers Ju88A-5* Eastern Front, дополнено_набором травления Eduard  49149_ *4800*
Hasegawa _LimitedEdition_ 1/48 Lavochkin* LaGG-3* "Japanese Army" *ЛаГГ-3* *1600*
Hasegawa 1/48 *F-15E*, деколь TwoBobs 48-147 (2005 Tiger Meet of the Americas) *2600*
Hasegawa 1/48 F-2A, дополнено травлом  Eduard #48478 *1900*
Hasegawa 1/48 Macchi C.205 Veltro Royal Egyptian Force *3300*
Hasegawa 1/48 KYUSHU J7W1 SHINDEN *1300*
Hasegawa 1/48 09813  Mitsubishi A6M7 Zero Fighter Type 62 *1800*
Hasegawa 1/48 Messerschmitt Bf109F-6/U "Galland Special"       *1600*
Hasegawa 1/48 Macchi C.202 Folgore "Italian Aces"     *2100*
Hasegawa 1/48 A6M5b ZERO Type 52 Otsu *1400*
Hasegawa 1/48 RF-4C Phantom II USAF Special *2600*
*Heller* 1/48 F4U-7 Corsair *1200*
Heller 1/48 Super Etendard Afghanistan *3500*
Heller 1/48 Dassault Mirage III C/B, дополнено травлом Eduard #48128      *1600*
Heller 1/48 SEPECAT Jaguar A  *2600*
Heller 1/50 486 SA 342L Gazelle *1500*
*HobbyBoss* 1/48 Grumman F8F-1 Bearcat *1200*
Hobbyboss 1/48 80363 Yak-38U Forger-B   Як-38У, дополнено травлом DreamModel DM2020 *2100*
HobbyBoss 1/48 MiG-17PF Fresco D, доплнено травлом Eduard #49449   *1500*
*HobbyCraft* 1/48 WAR EAGLE  ARADO AR-234C *1000*
HobbyCraft 1/48 HC1597 F-94A Jet Night Fighter *1000*
HobbyCraft 1/48 A-4C Skyhawk "Viet nam"      *1900*
*HUMA MODELL* 1/48  FLETTNER Fl 282 "Kolibri"  *2200*
*Italeri* 1/48 2648 Tornado IDS *1400*
Italeri 1/48 2676 MC.200 Saetta *1800*
Italeri 1/48 U-2R _SENIOR SPAN_ *1750*
Italeri 1/48 850 F-22 Raptor, дополнено  травлом Eduard 48311      *2000*
Italeri 1/48 857 OH-13S Sioux *1100*
*Kinetic* 1/48 K48062  *Su-33* Flanker D *Су-33*, дополнено травлом  Eduard 1/48  48891+49778  *6000*
Kinetic 1/48 48043 *Alpha Jet A/E* *1900*
*KittyHawk* 1/48 KH80115  F-101 A/C "Voodoo" *3300*
KittyHawk 1/48 80135 *XF5U-1 Flying Flapjack* *2500* 
KittyHawk 1/48 80142 *SU-35 FLANKER-E  Су-35* *4900* 
*Microace/ARII*  1/48 Kawanishi K5Y1 *(Willow)* *1100* 
Microace/ARII  1/48 Ki-100-I B Type 5 *(Tony)* *1100* 
Microace/ARII   1/48 J2M3 Raiden *(Jack)*  *1300* 
Microace/ARII   1/48 North American P-51D *Mustang* *1100* 
Minicraft Hasegawa 1/48 Hughes 500D (+мотоцикл Kawasaki +офицер полиции) *1400*
*Monogram* 1/48 F9-F Panther, дополнено травлом для складного крыла Airwaves     *1100*
Monogram 1/48 DEVASTATOR TBD-1, дополнено травлом Eduard, ваку-фонарём Squadron 9615   *2300*
Monogram 1/48 5428   US Air Force F-80 Shooting Star, дополнено травлом RH058      *2000*
Monogram 1/48 F-18A Hornet, дополнено деколью Fightertown 1/48 48034 F/A-18A/B/C "WHITE HOT HORNETS" *2200*
Monogram Pro Modeler 1/48 5920 *Douglas A-26B Invader*, дополнения: Деколь AeroMaster 48-617 (вариант с сиськами), травло Eduard 48529 (undercarriage and exterior), маски Eduard EX140, колёса TrueDetails 48037   *5500*
*MPM* 1/48 Petlyakov Pe-2, Expert Series (Пе-2), дополнено декалью Eagle Strike 48-038 и травлом AMLE 50001 (привязные ремни) *3000*
*Revell* 1/48 F-106 Delta Dart *1400*
Revell / Monogram PRO-modeler 1/48 *Messerschmitt ME 410B-1*, дополнено набором травления Eduard 49338 *3500*
Revell 1/48 04507 *CONSOLIDATED PBY-5A CATALINA*, дополнено травлом Eduard 48182 (ext/int) [b]4900[b]
Revell 1/48 BELL AH-1F COBRA *1200*
*Skunk Models* 1/48 *IDF Weapons Set* (4x GBU-15; 4x Python-4 AAM; 4x Rafael Spice; 4x AGM-142 Popeye) *1500*
Skunk Models 1/48 *IDF Weapons Set #2* (2x Python-3 missile, 2x IMI Delilah missile, 1x AN/AXQ-14 data link pod, 2x 600-gallon fuel tanks)   *1600*
*Smer* 1/48 Sopwith Camel F.1 *800*
Tamiya 1/48 Royal NAVY Sea Harrier FRS.1, дополнено травлом Eduard FE165      *1600*
*Testors* 1/48 Gates LearJet        *1800*
Testors 1/48 OV-10A Bronco  *1500*
*VAC Wings* 1/48 VW4825 IMAM Ro.57 *1500*
*Wolfpack Design* 1/48 *Su-27UB* Flanker C  "Russian Knights" *Су-27УБ* (модель от Academy, плюс смола и травло) *5000*
*Звезда* 1/48 4805 *Су-2*, дополнено травлом Eduard 48805 *2700*
Звезда 1/48* Пе-2*, дополнено Eduard 1/48 Комплект травло и маски для *Пе-2 (Звезда)* *3300*
Звезда 1/48 *Ла-5*, дополнено травлом  Eduard 49562 *2000*





*Azur* 1/32 BLOCH MB 152C.1  *2500*
*Czech Model* 1/32 F-80C Shooting Star *2200*
*Hasegawa* 1/32 F-86F Sabre Deluxe   *1700*
Hasegawa 1/32 Boeing P-12E  *1500*
Hasegawa 1/32 *P-51D Mustang* w/Rocket Tube   *2700*
*Matchbox* 1/32 Douglas Dauntless SBD-5 (слегка б/у)    *2600*
*Revell* 1/32 EUROCOPTER BK117 AIR AMBULANCE MEDIC 04402	*1700*
Revell 1/32  04652  Westland *SEA Lynx* Mk.88A, дополнено набором травления *BIG3327* *4900* 
Trumpeter 1/32 02228 *P-40B Warhawk* (Tomahawk MKIIA), дополнено травлом и масками Eduard BIG3236 *4000*


Guillows 1/20 #1202 *1903 Wright Flyer*, бальзовый набор, самолёт братьев Райт      *1700*


*ДЕКОЛИ*

*Aeromaster Decals* 1/72 #ST72-01   *F-18 Hornet* stencils 650
Aeromaster Decals 1/72 #48-089   *Stalin's Cobras* 1050
Aeromaster Decals 1/72 #48-273  *B-29's Over Korea part II* 750
Aeromaster Decals 1/72 #48-677  *Stukas! Pt.I* 1000
Aeromaster Singles 1/48 #148-002 *F-6A Mustang "Snoopers"* 500
AeroMaster Decals 1/48  48606 *F-14B Tomcat* VF-11/VF-143 Kennedys Fleet Part 2 1500
Antarki decals 1/48 ATK48001 Fulcrum MiG-29S -SE -SM(P) -BM (*МиГ-29 9-13*, ОЗ России, Украины, Беларуси, Перу, Алжир + много технички )            700
Aoshima 1/24 *Ita-sha* Decals #02: _Shining Force Feather_ 700
Archer 1/35 AR35036 Т-34/76 надписи на башню (на 7 разных моделей, включая ОТ-34,  сухая деколь)   600
Aztec 48-038 F-16 Venimous Viper 3   500
Condor Decals 1/48 #48032 A-4Q (B) Skyhawk In The Argentine Navy (Armada)   1000
*Cutting Edge* 1/48 #48045 Bf 110G Part 1 (NJG.1, NJG.3, NJG.4, NJG.5) *CED48045* 1000
Cutting Edge 1/48 #48046 Bf 110G Part 2 (NaGr.1, SKG.210, ZG.26, NJG.1, NJG.101) *CED48046* 1200
Cutting Edge 1/48 #48236 NACA/NASA Insignia All Scales Decal Set   750
*EagleStrike* 1/48 #48134 Russian National Insignia WWII Красные звёзды Великой Отечественной     750
EagleStrike 1/48 #48167 Marine Night Fighters, F6Fs (F6F-3N, F6F-5N Hellcats, есть вариант с сиськами)     750
*Elite decals* 1/32 #32005 *F-16C Nose Art* Gulf War  1100
Kits-World 1/72 172006 B-17 Aircraft ID/Squadron ID Lettering/Numbers/Bomb (Yellow) Group Symbols   500
*Linden Hill* LHD32002 1/32  "Flankers on Patrol" 1400 
*Microscale* 1/72 #72-180 NASA Lockheed F-104 600
Microscale 1/72 #72-480 F-14 Tomcat VF-1, (Ferris scheme) VF-103, VF-142    1000
Microscale 1/48 #48-98 S-3A Viking (VS-21, VS-38, VS-32) 600
Owl Decals #48004  1/48  Die Nachtjäger W.Nr 002 950
SuperScale #48-214 1/48 A-4K & A-4S New Zealand and Singapore 850
SuperScale #48-312 1/48 TA-4Js USN 75th Anniversary of NAVY 350
SuperScale 1/48 #48-340   B-24J B-24D Liberators    700
SuperScale 1/48 #48-503 OPERATION TORCH Yellow bordered US Insignia        500
SuperScale 1/48 #48-724 Grumman F4F-3 F4F-4  WildCats      500
SuperScale 48-897 1/48 "Desert Storm F-14A Tomcat CAGs" 350
SuperScale 1/48 #48-899 USN Insignia: All white or white with red bars F6F,F4U, TBF/TBM, 36",40",48",50"     500
SuperScale 1/48 #48-1014 F-16A/C Falcons   500
Tamiya 1/48 P-47D Thunderbolt    500
Techmod decals 1/48 #48018P Grumman F4F-4 WildCat    500
Travers 1/48 #48001 Bell UH-1 Iroquois (довольно сильно почикана)   100
TWOBOBS 1/72 #72-038    F-14B 60 YEARS OF JOLLY ROGERS 1000
TWOBOBS 1/72 #72-071 F-22A Roll the Dice Raptors   700
TwoBobs Decals 1/48 48058 B-1B Seek and Destroy  1500
TWOBOBS 1/32 #32-008 F-16  800
ZOTZ 1/48  ztz48/032 "Libby Gals" (для B-24 Liberator, есть вариант "с сиськами")    1000

SPACE SHUTTLE tiles 1/72 (для Revell/Monogram, струйная печать)     2100


AML 1/72 Ил-4 (Серёжа Партизан, март 1945 г.), то есть поллиста декали. 250 

Rising Decals  1/48 RD48-010 P-47 THUNDERBOLTS OVER CORSICA (4 варианта)     700



На лайнеры, 1/144 (DrawDecal, JetDecal, GioDecals, BrasilDecals, MASP decals), любая стоит 12 usd (кроме тех, где отдельно цена указана):
FCM Boeing 747-200 BRITISH AIRWAYS 'Chelsea Rose' 650 руб
Boeing 707 Ladeco Cargo
Boeing 717 Hawaiian (18 usd)
Boeing 727 Southwest N406bn
Boeing 737-200 Frontier
Boeing 737-300 bmi baby Billboard 
Boeing 737-300 buzz 
Boeing 737-300 Southwest Kittyhawk 
Boeing 737-300 Geneve Easy Jet 
Boeing 737-400 British Airways "Kogutki Lowickie" (27 usd)
Boeing 737-400 Jat Airways 
Boeing 737-700 Aloha Airlines (15 usd)
Boeing 737-800 Sun Country/Transavia 
Boeing 747-200 / 747-400 China Airlines "Plum Blossom" (20 usd)
Boeing 747-246B Japan Airlines Super resort Express (JETdecal JD144-021) (20 usd)
Boeing 747-400 Star Alliance Lufthansa new livery (BrasilDecals 144-406) (25 usd)
Boeing 757 British Airways Cloud scheme 
Boeing 767-200 JAL new colors (15 usd)
Boeing 767-200 LAM Mozambique 
Boeing 767-200 USair 
Boeing 767-300 TACA International 
Boeing 777F Emirates (20 usd)
Boeing 777-200 Qatar (GioDecals 144-400) (20 usd)
Boeing 737-800 Qantas Yanani (Yananyi) Dreaming (GioDecals 144-345) (20 usd)

A318 Frontier "Spike" Porcupine (20 usd)
A319 Air Jamaica 
A319 Frontier "Sal" Cougar (20 usd)
A319 NWA Northwest New Colors 
A320 Ted (15 usd)
A320 Mexicana Vive Mexico 
A330-200 Air One
A340-300/200 Air Mauritius/South African (Brasil Decals)  (20 usd)
A340-300 Star Alliance Lufthansa new livery (BrasilDecals 144-406) (25 usd)
DC-8 NASA (15 usd)



Email:  trl2004@mail.ru

----------


## Nazar

Здравствуйте, во сколько обойдется Еврофайтер с пересылкой в Питер ?

----------


## Ghosttt

Тайфун Вам обойдётся в 1600.
Хотел ответить в личку - там у Вас переизбыток сообщений и новые не принимаются...

----------


## Nazar

> Тайфун Вам обойдётся в 1600.
> Хотел ответить в личку - там у Вас переизбыток сообщений и новые не принимаются...


Спасибо, будем подумать. Ящик очистил сразу как увидел, что Вы создаете мне л/c, видимо не успел :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ghosttt

Добавил редкий Харриер!

----------


## serg

Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, сколько будет стоить доставка по ЯНАО модель- REVELL 1/144 AIRBUS A380 WITH INTERIOR?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Интересует цена бальзовых моделей - 
*Наборы-посылки из бальзы (постройка резиномоторных моделей) также продаю:
Guillows #902 Cessna 0-1E "Bird-dog"
Guillows #904 Douglas A-1H "Skyraider"
Guillows #402 P-51 "Mustang"*
Уточните, пожалуйста, размах крыла (в см, мм, в дюймах?)
Есть на обмен академовские F-86, Hunter 1/48.

----------


## Ghosttt

> Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, сколько будет стоить доставка по ЯНАО модель- REVELL 1/144 AIRBUS A380 WITH INTERIOR?


Здравствуйте! Я боюсь ошибиться, но если в Ваш населённый пункт доставка только самолётом - будет дороговато, около 500 руб, думаю.
Почта России с февраля подняла расценки, совсем оборзели...

Роман

----------


## Ghosttt

> Интересует цена бальзовых моделей - 
> *Наборы-посылки из бальзы (постройка резиномоторных моделей) также продаю:
> Guillows #902 Cessna 0-1E "Bird-dog"
> Guillows #904 Douglas A-1H "Skyraider"
> Guillows #402 P-51 "Mustang"*
> Уточните, пожалуйста, размах крыла (в см, мм, в дюймах?)
> Есть на обмен академовские F-86, Hunter 1/48.


Цены: 
Guillows #902 Cessna 0-1E "Bird-dog"              12 USD 
Guillows #904 Douglas A-1H "Skyraider"            12 USD
Guillows #402 P-51 "Mustang"                         55 USD

+пересылка.

По размаху крыла - схожу в гараж, уточню, но и так скажу - первые две коробочки небольшие, третья - большая.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Спасибо, я посмотрел информацию о моделях в сети... к сожалению, пас. :Frown: 
Хотел бы Мустанг... однако бальза гаража может не пержить- посмотрите личку.
Судя по всему, сообщение не прочитано. Напишу здесь - если бальзу не повело от сырости - взял бы Скайрейдер за 450рэ с пересылкой, а Мустанг максимум за 1000.

----------


## Ghosttt

Честно говоря, не представляю, как тонкие пластины бальзы с просеченными деталями может повести....
Размах крыльев:
P-51      70,5 см
O-1E      45,7 см 
A-1H      43,8 см

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Честно говоря, не представляю, как тонкие пластины бальзы с просеченными деталями может повести....


Бальза как губка впитывает влагу и постепенно при колебаниях температуры или коробится, или подгнивает... Можно в коробки положить силикогель.
Если гараж сухой, то все будет не столь фатально.
Что касается размеров, спасибо! Скайрейдер маловат, но, в принципе, подойдет под небольшую RC модель с нано - сервами.
А Мустанг - можно вполне приличную модель летающую...

----------


## Ghosttt

Попробуем поднять тему

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Посмотрите л/с, пожалуйста...

----------


## Ghosttt

*В продаже:*



*Репродукции картин японского художника Shigeo Koike*

О художнике - его официальный сайт.

Размер листа  62.5 x 45.3 x 0.2 см, вес 320 г. 
Размер репродукции  40 x 31.5 см.
Печать в Японии, потрясающее качество.
Цена любого листа:  1000 р.

Есть в продаже репродукции с такими типами/марками самолётов:

North American P-51B Mustang, Short Calcutta, Macchi M.67 Schneider Trophy 1929, Lockheed P-38J Lightning, Marcel Bloch MB.152, Boeing Model 314 Flying Boat "California Clipper", Mitsubishi A6M2 Type 21 Zero Fighter, Mitsubishi J2M3 Type 21 Raiden "Jack", Halberstadt CL.IV Reconnaissance Biplane, Messerschmitt Bf109K-4, Kawanishi Shiden-Kai, LFG Roland C IIa, Westland Whirlwind, Vought F4U-5N Corsair, English Electric Lightning, Lockheed Vega, Aichi B7A3 Ryusei-kai Carrier Torpedo Bomber, Heinkel He219A-5 Uhu, Dornier Do 18E "Zephir" Postal Aircraft, Consolidated PB4Y-2 Privateer, Supermarine Walrus, Dewoitine D.338, Boulton Paul Defiant F.Mk.I, Macchi C.202 "Folgore", Short Admiralty Type 184 Seaplane, Lockheed Model 049 Constellation, Fairey Gannet AS.1, Douglas AD-5 (A-1E) Skyraider, Douglas DC-4 Transport, Fairey Barracuda Mk.II, Martin B-26B Marauder, Fokker D.VII Fighter, Ford 5-AT TriMotor, Liore et Olivier LeO H-242-1 Flying Boat, Northrop P-61 Black Widow, Mitsubishi Type 99 Reconnaissance Plane, Macchi MC.200 Saetta, Avro Anson Armament and Navigation Trainer, Aichi Type 0 Model 11 Reconnaissance Seaplane (E13A1), Armstrong Whitworth Argocy Airliner, Handley Page Heyford Mk.I, Lockheed PV-1 Naval Patrol, Bristol Beaufighter TF Mk.X, Vought F4U-1D Corsair

----------


## Ghosttt

*В продаже:*

----------


## Ghosttt

Up, то есть вверх

----------

